# How long do LED lights last?



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

I know that with CFL it'll lose some of its effectiveness after about 6 months to a year even if the bulb is working. Does the same apply to LED lights specifically the Finnex Rays? Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi rollinghills,



> Myth #1: LEDs last forever
> Like all light sources, LED sources slowly fade over time. This light output degradation, or lumen depreciation, is determined by testing LED sources over a period of 6,000 hours or more. Factors that can cause lumen depreciation include drive current and heat generated within the device itself.
> 
> Lumen maintenance describes how long a lighting fixture retains a certain percentage of its initial light output. White light sources used for general illumination are commonly considered to be at the end of their useful life when their light output falls below 70% of initial output. For white and colored accent and non-task lighting, the lumen maintenance threshold is often considered to be 50%.
> ...


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Theoretically, LEDs can last many many many more hours than fluorescent. Some claims MAY be overstated, and I'm sure they fade, but they definitely do not need to be changed nearly as often.

edit: great info Seattle_Aquarist!


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

I've heard that companies can only advertise 10000 hour life spans on lights if they actually have a model of the light that has been on for 10000 hours and hasn't degraded past their quality control point. If this is true, it makes you wonder what LEDs are still in the testing process and haven't been released yet.


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome thanks for all the info. So a LED will last me about 10 years. I'm going to pick up a LED when it's time to replace my CFL bulbs.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

You also need to take into account the other parts of an LED like any other light. Sure the emitter itself will last a very long time but you have to take into account the driver and power supply just like you have to take into account the ballasts of cfl, t5/t8 etc.

The real cost saving with an LED compared to T5, MH, T8, CFL, etc. is you do not need to buy bulbs once a year. Here is an example cost breakdown.

Based on both having a lifespan of 5 years

Dual T5HO
Fixture - $100-150
Bulbs - $40/year
5 year total - $350

Quad T5HO
Fixture - $200-250
Bulbs - $80/year
5 year total - $650

LED - $250-300

Now the main difference is that the LED system for $300 can be both the dual and quad T5HO with a dimmer. So with LED the more power you want, the more you end up saving.

So in the end will the LED light as a whole last longer than the rest? Probably not...

Will the LED be cheaper? Definitely...


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Will the LED be cheaper? Definitely...


If it doesn't break 1 year in. With most not having a longer warranty that's a problem.


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

It also depends on the quality of the LED diodes themselves. Some will last longer than others. I learned this when I joined Current USA


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

I think:

With cheap led fixtures you never know.

With high quality expensive fixtures the leds wil probably last longer than the fixure/armature.

I dont think cheap produckts will last 50000 hours.

jnad


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

in 99.9% cases its the PSU that will fail over time, not LED itself


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

dzega said:


> in 99.9% cases its the psu that will fail over time, not led itself


+1


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Jnad said:


> I think:
> 
> With cheap led fixtures you never know.
> 
> ...


Hello!

But on the other hand we aquarists have the nature that we love to buy new equipment coming onto the market . Do not think there are many who need a light fixture that glows in 50.000 hours , we would probably have bought a new long ago anyway


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

*Reply*

LED are most convenient option available. The last long, reliable, low power consumption and effective. So, you can replace it by LED.


----------

